# UB redress query



## RebelOg (16 Feb 2018)

Hi i have a query, we received our redress this week started out on tracker in 2006, fixed 2007 never offered a tracker back, 2010-2016 effected dates. I am happy with the redress as we were lucky didn’t run into financial difficulties. Before we sign and return forms to stay on tracker a part of acceptance form says if u choose to move house etc you could lose your tracker, speaking with UB a few months ago they said we could take tracker +1% for 10years & then lose tracker, if we were to buy new house /new mortgage, do you think by signing redress acceptance form will will be still able to keep tracker for 10years as bank says if decide to move?


----------



## Deenie (16 Feb 2018)

Delighted to hear you got your redress. May I ask are there a lot of forms to go through to just accept it and get on with your life!


----------



## SaySomething (16 Feb 2018)

RebelOg said:


> Hi i have a query, we received our redress this week started out on tracker in 2006, fixed 2007 never offered a tracker back, 2010-2016 effected dates. I am happy with the redress as we were lucky didn’t run into financial difficulties. Before we sign and return forms to stay on tracker a part of acceptance form says if u choose to move house etc you could lose your tracker, speaking with UB a few months ago they said we could take tracker +1% for 10years & then lose tracker, if we were to buy new house /new mortgage, do you think by signing redress acceptance form will will be still able to keep tracker for 10years as bank says if decide to move?


Ring the bank and get this confirmed in writing before you sign. As I understand it, refinancing will result in losing the tracker rate.


----------



## notabene (16 Feb 2018)

@RebelOg the answer to your question here sent out to me earlier this week - mover Tracker product is currently ecb +2%


----------



## RebelOg (17 Feb 2018)

Tnks a mil for info Notabene


----------

